# A Rocket, a Mignon & a Mazzer



## Muska (Dec 28, 2017)

So, quite recently I started my search for a grinder and machine having joined here. All the advice and posts that I've read helped shape my considerations and while flitting through many eBay searches I managed to get a bit of a bargain Mazzer Major, complete with new Ti burrs. Still no machine though, just a Moka pot. Though the difference from using a £20 blade grinder was already clear.

I very nearly bought a Gaggia Classic from the sales forums but I had developed (rightly or wrongly!) a real soft spot for the Rancilio Silvia, they just don't seem to come up for sale enough though. Perhaps that's a good thing...

After a little trip out this evening I'm now the proud owner of a Rocket Appartamento and a yellow Eurika Mignon. Both under a year old, and the seller gave me plenty of additional things, couple of milk jugs, Motta tamper, knock box, he even filled the hopper with beans for me! A top gent indeed! I've managed to make 2 drinkable cups this evening, although my Latte 'art' remains firmly abstract!

Now I need a set of scales, some time and I have a bottomless portafilters on order to aid me. I also need to decide if I'm keeping the Mignon or the Mazzer grinder, I'm pushing my luck a bit with the wife trying to hold onto both!










Thank you all whose posts I have read and digested (far too many names to mention!) This really is a superb forum full of information and advice


----------



## Dumnorix (Dec 29, 2017)

Nice set up! I think you need to talk her into keeping both grinders though...


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Looking very nice! Major lives up to its name when seen next to the Mignon (is a yellow one actually a Minion?) 2 grinders - you can try them back to back and 'taste the difference' as they like to say at Sainsburys!


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

Lovely setup. I know which grinder I'd prefer to keep if I had the space & could only have one (don't forget you'll need one reserved for the moka pot  ).

I'm sure you'll have no problem selling either grinder though.


----------



## u2jewel (Aug 17, 2017)

Lovely!

You need to let your couple breed. That is what you're asking for, right? Having them side by side 

Breeding horses and donkeys =mules. Sterile but versatile.

Let's see what their offspring is like!

(I think there's an argument on both sides of the fence as to which one is the donkey in this scenario )


----------



## salty (Mar 7, 2017)

Looks great


----------



## igm45 (Mar 5, 2017)

Lovely set up.

How dare the wife ask for any of that worktop


----------



## GingerBen (Sep 7, 2017)

Decaf and regular, both required


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

Nice!









Only consideration IMHO: operating the Major could be a bit of a pain as long as it sits in that particular spot...


----------



## jj-x-ray (Dec 31, 2017)

Are you made of money.....? 

How did you come about the appartamento and mignon? eBay again?


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

The other option would be to sell both grinders and buy a bigger on demand grinder with the proceeds


----------



## Muska (Dec 28, 2017)

I'm not made of money unfortunately







I felt this might be a cure for 'upgradeitis' , by purchasing where I thought I would end up equipment wise. That was my man maths/reasoning for it anyway!









The Rocket and Minion (haha, I like that!) did indeed pop up on ebay, seller didn't want to split and wanted a reasonable price for both so a deal was done.

First thoughts on the Mignon are that it clumps a little compared to the Major (not the end of the world I know) and it's a bit noisier, to be expected I guess.

I'm still dialing in the grind, I don't feel far off now and the cup has got tastier each time.


----------



## Jacko112 (Oct 29, 2015)

Looks a good lot, I was watching this on eBay too


----------



## Muska (Dec 28, 2017)

Best cup I've knocked out so far, I know I've a long way to go! It's amazed me the difference in taste cup to cup while I've been dialing in the grind/tamp, this one was very enjoyable.

It's about 8-9s till i see a drip from the portafilter and total extraction between 25-30s using an 18g VST backet. I can't be more exact than that till my scales arrive







But I'm happy to take any pointers/critique


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Nice set up, latte art cool, I just attempt to do milk, OHH won't be long now before 60 plus mm Burr grinder will be in your search or a good 83mm. Going to give you 4 week:whistle:


----------



## Muska (Dec 28, 2017)

I already have the Mazzer Major which has 83mm burrs I believe, I'll be putting the Mignon (Minion) up for sale tomorrow


----------



## ATZ (Aug 4, 2017)

Jacko112 said:


> Looks a good lot, I was watching this on eBay too


Yep me too. Bargain for 700 odd quid.


----------



## Andycoffee (Jan 15, 2018)

Muska said:


> I already have the Mazzer Major which has 83mm burrs I believe, I'll be putting the Mignon (Minion) up for sale tomorrow


This must be the one mentioned on my post in the grinder section. Ill be keeping an eye out as im after my first grinder


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Muska said:


> I already have the Mazzer Major which has 83mm burrs I believe, I'll be putting the Mignon (Minion) up for sale tomorrow


newbie think ness,sorry


----------



## Muska (Dec 28, 2017)

So today I had the parts arrive to change over the shower screen and group gasket.

Much as I thought, the group gasket was well past it's best and tough as an old boot! The shower screen was what really shocked me though!! I have been back flushing regularly since I bought it (water only) but when I was presented with this:










I was more than a little shocked!







This is after it's been soaking in Pully cafe for 20 mins by the way! Luckily I bought a new IMS competition shower screen from BB but the group head/dispersion plate looked equally as bad with coffee oils built up and stuck on so it took a while to clean up. I fitted an 8mm group gasket which seems a tad too small, so I'll be changing that to an 8.5 mm in a few days time. If nothing else this has made me even more fastidious about regular cleaning and maintenance on my machine









Right, it should be about warm enough for a (hopefully cleaner/nicer!)


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

OHH hope Davecuk doesn't see that he will have a Sean connery,haha


----------

